# Daniel's Soap Pics



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys.  Some of my recent soaps. 

On Top:
Black Tea & Tobacco (with the brown top layer)
Fresh Linen w/ lemongrass

Middle:
Lavender w/ crushed lavender buds
Kentish Rain (with the green layer)
Peppermint w/ mint leaves

Bottom:
Castile w/ Shea Butter (with the crinkle cut)
Pearberry w/ lavender (angled on top of the Castile)













More on the way...


----------



## heartsong (May 3, 2009)

*x*

  ooooh, lovely soaps!   

great job cutting, too-nice clean edges.  i'm really liking the frothy tops vs smooth on soaps.  i just wish they'd fit in my boxes! LOL!

good on ya!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I like 'em chunky.


----------



## LJA (May 3, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Hey guys.  Some of my recent soaps.
> 
> On Top:
> Black Tea & Tobacco (with the brown top layer)
> ...




Daniel, those alllllll look great!!!  Black tea & tobacco sounds like it smells amaaazing!!  I'm scared-a you!!  :wink:


----------



## kwahlne (May 3, 2009)

OOooo, beautiful!  I love them!


----------



## Deda (May 3, 2009)

Daniel those are beautiful!


----------



## AshleyR (May 3, 2009)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Daniel your soap is fantastic , beautiful work , well done.

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (May 3, 2009)

Danielito, how do you like the tea and tobacco, I've started to buy the tobacco several times and was afraid I wouldn't like it.

They are all so nice!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

LOL... thanks everyone for the kind words.... I have been having a lot of fun making all this soap.  

LJA and Dixie:  The Black Tea & Tobacco does have an interesting smell.  Think cigar shop with subtle fruity undertones.  A very rich, round scent.

P.S. Deb... I really like that Despair soap you gave me.  Feels great on my skin.  You soaping today?  Somehow rainy Sundays like today feel perfect for making soap.


----------



## wonderland (May 3, 2009)

wow!  pretty soap, daniel.


----------



## zeoplum (May 3, 2009)

How inspiring!


----------



## topcat (May 3, 2009)

Now that is some gorgeous soap porn!  Congratulatons Daniel on some beautiful soapies......perfect, just perfect!  

Tanya


----------



## Sibi (May 3, 2009)

ooohhhh.....very creamy and luxurious soaps!!  Great job Daniel!


----------



## SimplyE (May 3, 2009)

I really like the natural theme you have going!  They are really quite nice!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Thanks guys 8)

Sylvia I wanna see some of your soaps!


----------



## Jody (May 3, 2009)

Those are really nice soaps Daniel.


----------



## Lindy (May 3, 2009)

Very, very nice!  Isn't the Shea Butter Soap fabulous????


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Jody 

Lindy, I've gotten great feedback from women who have used my Castile w/ Shea recipe (with castor added for lather), but it's actually a little too luxurious for me!  I've got oily skin so I do better with the more cleansing, less conditioning soaps.  Like my peppermint soap made with 70% coconut and 30% olive.  

However I use the Olive/Shea/Castor base recipe in several of my soaps because it's super rich and conditioning.


----------



## starduster (May 3, 2009)

*Beautiful*

Beautiful ,proffesional, wondeful.


----------



## MsBien (May 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous, creamy, wonderful looking soaps!

Stacie


----------



## honor435 (May 4, 2009)

nice, very nice. wheres the "black" one?  I love kentish rain (brambleberry right?)


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> nice, very nice. wheres the "black" one?  I love kentish rain (brambleberry right?)



The black soap didn't make the cut for this photo shoot  :wink: 

And yep, I got the Kentish Rain FO from Brambleberry, I love how it smells.  Rainy, salty, green and airy, just like the description says.


----------



## eucalypta (May 9, 2009)

gorgeous soaps; I like the natural look very much!


----------

